# pain all over



## 16477 (Aug 14, 2005)

I don't want to sound like an advertisement for a product. However for ages a friend nagged me to trial a Biomag (magnetic mattress cover) as the company was reputable and offered a money back guarantee I thought I would. Why did I wait so long? I am now in my eighth month of having a Biomag - winter is just about over. I can no longer predict every cloud in the sky, I sleep most nights, and miraculously hardly any PAIN!!!!!!!


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I've never tried any of those magnetic type things. They make bracelets, and other things, but I didn't know they made anything for matresses.I use a "Memory Foam" mattress pad, and it's great! I used to get the "pressure points" when I layed in bed, and couldn't hardly find a comfortable position. Now, I don't have that pain in my hips and knees and shoulders laying in bed.Also, I use a "body pillow", which has relieved a lot of my knee pain when I sleep.I think it's definitely worth spending a little money for something that really makes you more comfortable in bed, or that makes your sleeping a bit easier and more refreshing.Glad you found something that works for you!


----------

